# Where can i buy a wineador?



## mk090510 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not at the stage yet where i absolutely need one but i will be soon. I don't really have the time or patience to do what is necessary to build one. Does anyone know of a company that i can give the Vinotemp to and have them convert it to a wineador with everything i need? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ed was thinking about doing it, not sure if has come about as of yet though.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Vinotemp + cigars+humidification of some type= wineador

If your asking where you can get Spanish cedar shelves for it well Ed at Waxing Moon can hook you up if you don't mind waiting a little bit. Or call Carlton McLendons rare woods and veneers, they can ship you some SC so you can make the shelves yourself.

Also there are tons of threads already on wineadors(search is your friend) there really easy to setup. Hope this helps


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

foxracer72 said:


> Vinotemp + cigars+humidification of some type= wineador
> 
> If your asking where you can get Spanish cedar shelves for it well Ed at Waxing Moon can hook you up if you don't mind waiting a little bit. Or call Carlton McLendons rare woods and veneers, they can ship you some SC so you can make the shelves yourself.
> 
> Also there are tons of threads already on wineadors(search is your friend) there really easy to setup. Hope this helps


Great insight there buddy.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Bump because I'm in the same boat and I am looking to purchase a pre made one. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

cigarocigar.com you can get pre made ones.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmm I am tempted but I think I'm over complicating a winedor. I appreciate the help


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are looking at getting the wine cooler to build www.compactappliance.com has them! Then you can get the stuff to build it the way you design it.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Much appreciated. I think I way over complicated the process but I need to read up on wineadors a lot more. Is it as simple as cleaning the inside, getting cedar shelves, seasoning, and having a KL setup? I live in MA so temp shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

JayD said:


> Much appreciated. I think I way over complicated the process but I need to read up on wineadors a lot more. Is it as simple as cleaning the inside, getting cedar shelves, seasoning, and having a KL setup? I live in MA so temp shouldn't be an issue.


That's about it brother!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

What about all this fans and drainage blocking? I thought this was something I'd have to build


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

JayD said:


> What about all this fans and drainage blocking? I thought this was something I'd have to build


Some plug the drain hole but I've never had a problem with it so I left it alone... And to me it seems like the main fan circulates enough air so I didn't put more fans in!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow. I thought this was a much more involved process. I guess I just need to figure out what fridge I want. Thank you!


----------



## dood56 (Aug 15, 2011)

JayD said:


> Wow. I thought this was a much more involved process. I guess I just need to figure out what fridge I want. Thank you!


Falconman has a thread on here detailing his build. It is a good read and shows how easy it truly is to build one of these. Hope it helps!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been following that extensively. I've actually started planning what I'm looking for now thanks to everyone here


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

JayD, it's not as hard as it seems, it's actually quite easy. I was apprehensive at first about building one. Turned out to be cake work! Other the the patience!!! That's the hard part!!!! Good luck.


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

I just picked up a 6bottle (small I know) for 40$ at home depot. 
I couldn't pass on that price. Its a nice starting point for the wineador world


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I think some people get confused when it's referred to as a wineador "build". I mean if you make the drawers and stuff your self you can call it a build. Really all we are doing is plugging a drain hole and putting pre-made drawers and a humidity source in a wine cooler.


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

yup, with the 6 bottle all i did was throw in some kl in a small container, plug drain hole with a golf tee, and wipe it down with vinegar then water.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

All I've done thus far is to stuff it full of newspaper for a week and wipe down with distilled water. No odor left at all and with nothing but a damp sponge inside, it's held 65% for a week.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

dood56 said:


> Falconman has a thread on here detailing his build. It is a good read and shows how easy it truly is to build one of these. Hope it helps!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html

I am always here to answer any questions you may have or help in anyway I can brother! I have helped Many BOTL so far with theirs and would be more than happy to help you with yours as well.

PM me if you ever have any questions!!!


----------

